# Kobe Passed!



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Kobe took his CGC Test last night and he passed. I was really confident he would do well with everything but #10, the 3 minutes with a friendly stranger while I leave. We have practiced and practiced but he really prefers to get to go verses being left behind. He was able to do well enough to pass last night!! So, now we will work on Therapy training.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well done Kobe!! Congrats!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hooray for Kobe! Well done.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Yay Kobe


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh my! Congratulations! At first when I read that Kobe passed, I thought you meant that he had died and my heart was bursting with sadness for you! Sure glad it was the "happy" passing!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! Please next time on your header say Kobe passed his test!!! Or, some such clue... Big accomplishment for you both.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mamacjt said:


> Oh my! Congratulations! At first when I read that Kobe passed, I thought you meant that he had died and my heart was bursting with sadness for you! Sure glad it was the "happy" passing!


I'm glad I wasn't the only one!!! Thank HEAVENS he's fine!.

Congratulations, Kobe!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Me too; I was slow to come along and read this, fearing the worst.

BIG congrats to Kobe - and to you, for doing the work with him. Do you have pictures?

Wed, 11 Apr 2012 00:24:31 (PDT)


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a big accomplishment-congrats.


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Whoo-Hoo! Congrats! Isn't it FUN!


----------



## littleboy (Mar 20, 2010)

Congratulations on your certification! It is so gratifing to see the smiles on peoples faces! Shadow now has his TDIA. WE have 26 for the next step. Yes, I spend a lot of time at the clinic!! He loves it, prances in like he knows it and goes from one patient to the other to be petted. I hope you enjoy the visits.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*CGS is a great accomplishment, Congratulations to you both! *


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

yay Kope. Maya starts therapy training in a few weeks. Now that she has her canine good citizen, she is more hyper than ever. go figure. Hoping they done request futher obidence training :frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm happy to say congratulations on this one. I was afraid to open it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pjewel said:


> I'm happy to say congratulations on this one. I was afraid to open it.


I know! Even though I KNOW what it's about now, it gives me a little start every time I see the title!


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

Congratulations! I am hoping to eventually get my little Sadie tested and trained up to be a therapy dog as well. I've already begun the research to find out about training and testing in my area.

My little chi, who passed away last year, was my personal therapy dog but wasn't trained in any sort of way. I am excited to get a chance to start from scratch (my Diva was a rescue) and train my puppy up right.


----------

